# Hello from Chicago!



## IamMark (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I built my first and only sailboat from blueprints from WoodenBoat Magazine, the "Sprinter 14". Don't get on the water as much as I'd like, but hope to this fall. I'll try to attach some pics. I'm also very interested in marlinspike stuff and knots and recently bought a few classic books on the subject.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome Mark. Nice boat!


----------



## IamMark (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

That's amazing. Building and sailing your own boat is truly a rare thrill.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! If that is your first boat, I can't wait to see your second!

Maybe you can build one for me??

Great work, and please, take lots of pictures!


----------



## IamMark (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, Tom! Actually, I did build another one after this one. I'll try to get some decent pics up of it----the 'Skimalong 2', a 16' cedar strip kayak also from a set of plans from WoodenBoat Magazine!

Sadly, after 2 projects, I have become 'sensitized' to epoxy resin and can't work much with it anymore without serious allergic skin and mucous membrane reactions--even with a mask.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

no doubt, that is some nice work! Hats off to you! and welcome.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

IamMark said:


> Thanks, Tom! Actually, I did build another one after this one. I'll try to get some decent pics up of it----the 'Skimalong 2', a 16' cedar strip kayak also from a set of plans from WoodenBoat Magazine!
> 
> Sadly, after 2 projects, I have become 'sensitized' to epoxy resin and can't work much with it anymore without serious allergic skin and mucous membrane reactions--even with a mask.


That is tough, but there are other glues and construction methods.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for your work, and that does suck.

Like Wandering says, are there other materials that you could work with?


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome Mark! From one fellow Chicagoan to another.

Now are you going to sail that boat in the Mac?


----------



## ppiccolo1 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Happy to see Chicagoans!*

I was just on a 30' charter/lesson Tuesday with Just Sailing Inc. Justin was awesome and the Chicago municipal harbors that usually have a multi-year waiting list are all at 50% capacity. Monroe Harbor has moorings at $1,400 a season! That got me excited about livingaboard here, as well as, New Zealand!


----------



## mwayne25 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi Mark,

Welcome and your sailboat looks good. I like the color.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

ppiccolo1 said:


> I was just on a 30' charter/lesson Tuesday with Just Sailing Inc. Justin was awesome and the Chicago municipal harbors that usually have a multi-year waiting list are all at 50% capacity. Monroe Harbor has moorings at $1,400 a season! That got me excited about livingaboard here, as well as, New Zealand!


My dad had his boat at Monroe from 1977 to 1979 and at Burnham until 1984. I'm pretty sure he was paying about $1,300 for the slip in Burnham back then. He had to pull a lot of strings and still had to wait two years to make the move from Monroe to Burnham.


----------

